# Official Raptors @ Bulls 7:30 pm cst 10/22/2004



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors are 1-3. (0-3) against the NBA teams. They beat Treverse 86-83. 

Raptors are averging 95 a game and giving up 98. 

Shooting 40.2% and being outrebounded by 3 a game. 

Bulls: 2-3

37.7% shooting. We are outrebounding our opponents by 1 a game. We are averaging 23 t/o. 

We average 87.5 a game and allow almost 100. 

We are 2-0 at home and should win this game. The two wins were against New Orleans and Boson. We shoot a little better than the 38% average at home. 

Rotations should tighten up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We are averaging 23 t/o.


:sour:


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

are there any bars or anything in the lincoln park area that play like all the bulls games. i dont get CSN and its sat and im a loser and have nothing to do but watch the bulls which I cant do and im getting very upset. ??? anyone know??


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

the only reason we lost all our games is because sam mitchell is playing all the scrubs. he's not trying to win in the pre season so who cares about winning? lol


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> the only reason we lost all our games is because sam mitchell is playing all the scrubs. he's not trying to win in the pre season so who cares about winning? lol


That's cool.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Is anyone watchin or listening the game?If yes please send us some reports!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm checking the play by play on nba.com

by the way its 2.50 am over here in germany


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy---When you are being triple teamed, that means 2 other people are WIDE open.
Please find them.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wtf
eddy missing to many shots.
and how many assist is alston going to have at the end of the game ??? 18 ?


----------



## Mitch Taylor (Jul 17, 2004)

on bulls.com you can just click on the "courtside live" link under "today's game" It will give you a running play by play that is moderately efficient. It's my only option since Comcast's own channel isn't working. I sat on the phone with their so called tech support and they don't know what the problem is. Every other channel works except CSN. Figures...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> wtf
> eddy missing to many shots.
> and how many assist is alston going to have at the end of the game ??? 18 ?


he has 11 so far.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I'm watching. It's not a real interesting game. Both teams played their starters a lot in the first half, and the teams were very evenly matched. Eddy Curry has looked pretty good, as has Hinrich (nice to see the "core" players playing the way I'd hope), Duhon has been impressive once again running the offense and playing defense. Antonio Davis has some bad turnovers because he's an incompetant passer. Deng and Nocioni have been OK but less impressive than in past games. Gordon statistically has been crap once again but I felt like he played a little bit better than the stats indicate. He had a very nice floater in the lane coming off a screen.

Vince Carter caught a reverse alley-oop. It was nutty.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

wow. gordon sure is bad.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What happened to Tyson? I'm looking at the yahoo game channel and it says he's only played 9 minutes... please tell me he didn't get hurt


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich is yet to shoot a decent fg% in the preseason so far. Somebody tell him there's more to the game then just getting assists.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I don't think Tyson got hurt, they're just not interested in getting him much time in this one. They're playing Tommie Smith and Jared Reiner more in the second half. Tyson had some bad fouls in the first half and they might be punishing him a little for that.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

It's been mostly bench guys in the second half. Right now its Pargo, Gordon, Piatkowski, Smith, and Reiner. Dore and Kerr said Smith might just make the team, I beg to differ. He's been bad. He doesn't mind banging inside, despite his build, but he's not good at it. He can't make easy putbacks. Reiner seems much better.

Pargo just hit a couple of threes. They shifted the momentum a little, but he's still been incredibly one-dimensional in this game.

Gordon is just frustrating. He has so much trouble handling the ball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pargo is bringing them back single-handedly... 5-7 for 12 points, all here in the 4th quarter.

That's why he makes the team... do we have anyone else that can be that kind of spark plug?


Reiner, misses, gets his own board twice, and then lays it in. Nifty. I'd like him to make the team too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon just ties it up with less than two mins left.

lineup seems to be

Gordon
Pargo
Pike
Tommy
Reiner

vs. 

Mason
Peterson
Murray
Bonner
Marshall

------------------

Tommy smith puts the Bulls up by 1 with a free throw


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Hinrich is yet to shoot a decent fg% in the preseason so far. Somebody tell him there's more to the game then just getting assists.


Hinrich is just coasting through preseason, his assists numbers arent all that great either, aside from one game. Hinrich knows how things work already, and he knows that they have a backup point guard battle to settle in preseason, which is more important than him having great games. The coaching staff probably told him not to go all out in the pre-season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamond Murray hits a ft after being fouled by Pike.

(by the way, Pike appears to be guarding Murray, I guess, that's the second time Pike's fouled him in this quarter - Murray's got seven in the quarter)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich is just coasting through preseason, his assists numbers arent all that great either, aside from one game. Hinrich knows how things work already, and he knows that they have a backup point guard battle to settle in preseason, which is more important than him having great games. The coaching staff probably told him not to go all out in the pre-season.


Yeah, because our coaching staff is always telling guys to coast and not bother going all out.

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

If I were the coach, I'd tell Hinrich NOT to shoot much and to pass it to his team mates - especially those on the bubble - so the team can see who to cut and who to keep.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mason hits a shot

Gordon misses

Mason is fouled by Gordon, hits both free throws... 90-86 former Bulls


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Pargo for 3, 1 point game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pargo hits a 3 to keep us in it with 11.7 seconds left. Raps 90, Bulls 89


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

MoPete fouled by Gordon, hits the first, misses the second.

Tommy gets the rebound. Bulls ball with 8.7 seconds left.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon misses the 21' jumper, game over.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

how does anyone shoot so bad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jannero Pargo 15 points in 10 minutes shooting 60 % and 3/3 from 3 pt. Dudes just amazing.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

That last shot has hardly Gordon's fault. The play was designed for Pargo but they shut him off and denied him the ball. They forced the ball to Gordon at the last second and he didn't get a decent look.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Yeah, because our coaching staff is always telling guys to coast and not bother going all out.
> 
> Yeah, that's the ticket.


You're right, Hinrich is trying as hard as he can. He just sucks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, Hinrich is trying as hard as he can. He just sucks.


Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I was starting to get a little nervous about Hinrich, but this game assuaged my fears. He looked fine out there. He ran the offense well and made good decisions and hustled on defense. He looked like the Hinrich of old.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Hit the nail on the head!


Yep. Anyone who thinks that pre-season play doesn't reflect exactly how a player will play in regular season is obviously very wrong.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep. Anyone who thinks that pre-season play doesn't reflect exactly how a player will play in regular season is obviously very wrong.


So True


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

FYI, Chandler "wasn't feeling well" in the second half.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> So True


We need to trade Ben Gordon.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

We need to cut Ben Gordon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> We need to trade Ben Gordon.


yes, Rusty Larue's comeback should be in place then.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> We need to cut Ben Gordon.


You're right. We used a #3 pick on him, but since pre-season games are the end all, Gordon should be cut.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

We need to cut Tyson Chandler. You can't be getting sick when you're on the bubble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> We need to cut Tyson Chandler. You can't be getting sick when you're on the bubble.


Shutup you stupid nonhomer.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> We need to cut Tyson Chandler. You can't be getting sick when you're on the bubble.


Seriously. Preseason games are too important to be sitting out with the flu or any other sickness.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I think Ben Gordon might come along slowly like Baron Davis did. In his rookie season he only scored 5.9 ppg so just give him some time. Although it is a POSSIBLITY that he could be a bust LOL


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> I think Ben Gordon might come along slowly like Baron Davis did. In his rookie season he only scored 5.9 ppg so just give him some time. Although it is a POSSIBLITY that he could be a bust LOL


do you find something funny about a guy that should force Hinrich on to the bench sucking worst then Hinrich funny. We all want Hinrich on the bench and this guy seemed to be the answer but he is failing. There is nothing funny about that.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> do you find something funny about a guy that should force Hinrich on to the bench sucking worst then Hinrich funny. We all want Hinrich on the bench and this guy seemed to be the answer but he is failing. There is nothing funny about that.


You sure? :laugh:


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

It's a big cliche, but Gordon just to have no confidence at this point. I can see the skill and physical attributes are there, but its just seems like he's constantly thinking "don't **** up, don't **** up, don't **** up." And then he ****s up. I hope Skiles puts him on the back-burner for a while so he can collect himself. Right now, his bad play is just perpetuating itself.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> You sure? :laugh:


not really. I'm still mad that the Heat took Wade. Hinrich is nice but he's no Wade. 

GO BULLS!!

I want to start seeing all our starters getting 36 minutes in a preseason game to see what we can do.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On the brighter side, it was a pretty nice game for Curry (statistically at least)... 18 and 8 in only 24 minutes. He tossed out his second assist in as many games too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> He tossed out his second assist in as many games too.


Should I laugh or should I cry?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> On the brighter side, it was a pretty nice game for Curry (statistically at least)... 18 and 8 in only 24 minutes. He tossed out his second assist in as many games too.


How many of those rebounds were defensive? Most of his rebounds are offensive, which doesn't mean much when it comes to stopping opposing centers and players from getting 2nd chances.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> On the brighter side, it was a pretty nice game for Curry (statistically at least)... 18 and 8 in only 24 minutes. He tossed out his second assist in as many games too.


I know it's not right to laugh at other teams centers, being a Sonics fan. But I find it hilarious to look up Curry's preseason stats. He's got some truly amazing stats (and not in a good way). He's got 2 assists, steals and blocks in 138 minutes, one every 69 minutes. A defensive rebound every 11.5 minutes. A turnover every 6.5 minutes...and he wants a big contract extension ? :nonono:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> On the brighter side, it was a pretty nice game for Curry (statistically at least)... 18 and 8 in only 24 minutes. He tossed out his second assist in as many games too.





> "It was great the way our bench came back,'' Curry said. "And Pargo was terrific. Unfortunately, they couldn't hold on.''
> 
> Coach Scott Skiles could have sent Curry back in for his inside scoring.
> 
> *"But Curry doesn't usually play that well after sitting for a spell,'' * Skiles said. "I decided to stay with those guys who brought us back.''


suntimes 

The Energizer Bunny, he's not.


----------

